# It was bound to come up-2012



## kbamvakais (Dec 31, 2009)

i searched post for this topic but didnt find any, so forgive me if its already been said,

2012,

Whats do you think., Fire and brimstone, The end of the modern world, or just another day.

i personaly dont think it will be fire and brimstone end of the world, i think if something does happen its going to be the end of the modern world, a complete infastructure breakdown, the end of orginized government, i believe there will be riots, looting, anarchy, civil unrest, ect.... 

What do you think im sure we would all like to hear it.

but i could be wrong and it could be ZOMBIES...


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

There are a few threads on it ...

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f26/how-do-you-think-people-will-react-movie-2012-a-1866/

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f46/2012-1407/

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f31/nasa-report-re-2012-solar-storm-1184/


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

kbamvakais said:


> i searched post for this topic but didnt find any, so forgive me if its already been said,
> 
> 2012,
> 
> ...


More hype justY2K all over again. I believe it is just another selling tool like shortages, remember, oranges, coffee, tomatoes the list goes on and on. 
But I see it as a gold mine for me and you, after all the hype is over just like Y2K there will be a flush of survival items on the market, everything from food to electronics, gensets, gear, people get complacent and can't see why they have this "stuff" taking up space when they could have a new wide screen TV, or Xbox instead.:scratch Are they still called Xboxes?, shows you where I've been.:dunno:
Now don't get me wrong, I will be prepared for whatever comes down.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

I don't know, but I'm gonna laugh when all the fire and brimstone comes down next year and some Mayan goes back to his temple and says, "Doh! My bad. I misread this line. Yeah, it says 2011, right here."

I have a feeling that it's gonna be just another day. I'm pretty well connected with NSA and Army intelligence sources and to my knowledge, there has been absolutely no planning or discussion. There may be some compartmentalized stuff that really high up, but . . . I'm not super worried about asteroids or such. Zombies, however, are a constant threat. The undead don't just go away.

Of course, what divides us from the rest of the poor schlubs out there, is that even though I _think_ nothing will happen . . . I will still be ready if it does. Semper Paratus. Funny how that means more to me now than when I was in the Coast Guard.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

The prophecy that the 2012 issue is based off of is a mistranslation. The Dresden codex was pulled out of a fire and the end of the Text was missing. It never makes any mention of the end of the world just the end of a cycle. There are many cycles. If anything happens it will be due to people perpetuating it and not some mythological event. In my humble opinion.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

What bunkerbob said. Same here.


----------



## Expeditioner (Jan 6, 2009)

I do not hold a whole lot of credibility to the various 2012 end of the world theories out there. If the Mayans were so damn good at predicting the future how come their civilization died many many many moons ago?

Why wait to 2012 we are doing a pretty good job of destroying society and it resources right now............


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

bunkerbob said:


> More hype justY2K all over again. ...


I will agree that there was a certain amount of hype around Y2K, but, it was a real problem that needed to be repaired within the IBM-based computer systems. Apple and Unix-based systems did not have that problem because they were designed with a different type of system to keep track of date / time.

Many transporation entities (like railways) have their controls running on IBM-based systems which _could have_ allowed collisions between trains, disruptions of the transportation of goods, denial of service with regards to credit-cards, denial of service with regards to debit-cards, etc. I know this stuff first-hand because at the time, I was a senior computer-technician and I had lots of over-time upgrading the computer systems and networks for the government of Alberta, government of Canada, several major national banks and one of Canada's major railways.

Anything that was "old-skule" in nature was not affected - many businesses around here set up manual systems as a back-up in case of a computer-system melt-down. Yes - I helped to implement "back-up control centers" and "bunkers" for the railway, banks and government at that time. The bunkers were not for protection against radiation or those kinds of problems - the bunkers were setup as a secondary-control-center to keep the core of the business running in case the primary-center was compromised in anyway.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

NaeKid said:


> I will agree that there was a certain amount of hype around Y2K, but, it was a real problem that needed to be repaired within the IBM-based computer systems. Apple and Unix-based systems did not have that problem because they were designed with a different type of system to keep track of date / time.
> 
> Many transporation entities (like railways) have their controls running on IBM-based systems which _could have_ allowed collisions between trains, disruptions of the transportation of goods, denial of service with regards to credit-cards, denial of service with regards to debit-cards, etc. I know this stuff first-hand because at the time, I was a senior computer-technician and I had lots of over-time upgrading the computer systems and networks for the government of Alberta, government of Canada, several major national banks and one of Canada's major railways.
> 
> Anything that was "old-skule" in nature was not affected - many businesses around here set up manual systems as a back-up in case of a computer-system melt-down. Yes - I helped to implement "back-up control centers" and "bunkers" for the railway, banks and government at that time. The bunkers were not for protection against radiation or those kinds of problems - the bunkers were setup as a secondary-control-center to keep the core of the business running in case the primary-center was compromised in anyway.


Again I agree with you, you should pretty well know me by now, what I was driving at is the panic buying by the 'sheeple', those narrow minded groups that go on day after day not thinking about tomorrow, no planning, usually hoping that the Govt will take care of them. Then OMG!!! we better do something quick before its too late, they will be the ones herded into the FEMA stockyards eventually if something occurs.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

bunkerbob said:


> .... they will be the ones herded into the FEMA stockyards eventually if something occurs.


I am glad that we don't have FEMA stockyards here :wave:



bunkerbob said:


> .... Again I agree with you, you should pretty well know me by now, ...


If we keep agreeing with each other, people might just think we are one and the same 

:2thumb: :2thumb: :2thumb:


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

yeah, y2k was a legit problem . . . one of my cousins works for NSA with the big Cray super-computers. In the weeks leading up to it, he was actually sleeping there, because they had all the computer guys working around the clock to make sure it was straight. 

Dean brings up an excellent point . . . The Mayans just said that it was the end of the cycle; my guess (which since I am not an expert on Mayan culture may not be accurate . . .) would be that since they believed that all of time was a cycle, it would all just start over again, and what would be the point in chiseling into stone the whole thing all over again?


----------



## twolilfishies (Dec 6, 2009)

We dont have fema camps here YET (as far as we know)but the government is working on it :sssh:
2012 is a date on which something will occur. Perhaps it will be the start of something huge but we wont notice right away...Maybe Obama ( as head of UN or just as us prez )signs something that will start a downward spiral..
Maybe a crack in the earth opens that will slowly turn into a huge earthquake swallowing up all the malls ( we can only hope )
I dont know what to think about 2012 but I do think it means something. I do also think that hollywood and other film producing places are paid for by someone who has the power to influence us. Maybe it WILL be 2011! Maybe they are saying 2012 to get us all feeling safe again til 2012!
..ZOMBIES TAKE OVER IN 2011 AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## kbamvakais (Dec 31, 2009)

LOL i agree.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

twolilfishies said:


> We dont have fema camps here YET (as far as we know)but the government is working on it :sssh:
> 2012 is a date on which something will occur. Perhaps it will be the start of something huge but we wont notice right away...Maybe Obama ( as head of UN or just as us prez )signs something that will start a downward spiral..
> Maybe a crack in the earth opens that will slowly turn into a huge earthquake swallowing up all the malls ( we can only hope )
> I dont know what to think about 2012 but I do think it means something. I do also think that hollywood and other film producing places are paid for by someone who has the power to influence us. Maybe it WILL be 2011! Maybe they are saying 2012 to get us all feeling safe again til 2012!
> ..ZOMBIES TAKE OVER IN 2011 AHHHH


If all the malls were swallowed up we would have roving gangs of teenagers standing in front of our homes making snippy remarks and I will not tolerate that! If anything the malls should be protected! Give loiterers and consumers a place to do those things so I don't have to watch them do it.


----------



## OldFashionedMama (Jun 18, 2009)

Well, where I live there's already plenty of fire and looting and general civil unrest. After all this IS Youngstown Ohio, murder capital of the United States in 2000 and we still sit pretty high on the list, so if anything does go down in 2012, it'll just be another day in Y-town for us. 

On a more positive note, I will be graduating from college in 2012 with a degree in violin performance :beercheer:


----------



## Expeditioner (Jan 6, 2009)

I say we don't make it to 2012.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

That thought crosses my mind a little more often than I like.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

OldFashionedMama said:


> Well, where I live there's already plenty of fire and looting and general civil unrest. After all this IS Youngstown Ohio, murder capital of the United States in 2000 and we still sit pretty high on the list, so if anything does go down in 2012, it'll just be another day in Y-town for us.
> 
> On a more positive note, I will be graduating from college in 2012 with a degree in violin performance :beercheer:


Everytime I drove through Youngstown, all I could think of was that Warren Zevon song . . . "From Youngstown Ohio, came Boom Boom Mancini"

Hey, I live between DC and Baltimore, the two cities that went back and forth for Murder Capital, USA for years, so I know where you're coming from.


----------



## dahur (Dec 18, 2009)

No planet Nibiru. 
2012 will come and no end of the world.


----------



## allen_idaho (Oct 21, 2009)

I agree. My prediction is that 2012 comes and goes. The end-of-the-world book club finds a new date to write about. Maybe 2016 like Sir Isaac Newton predicted. Start writing now and you can avoid the rush.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

OldFashionedMama said:


> Well, where I live there's already plenty of fire and looting and general civil unrest. After all this IS Youngstown Ohio, murder capital of the United States in 2000 and we still sit pretty high on the list, so if anything does go down in 2012, it'll just be another day in Y-town for us.
> 
> On a more positive note, I will be graduating from college in 2012 with a degree in violin performance :beercheer:





CBC-News said:


> *Winnipeg is Canada's murder capital Edmonton, Calgary also cited by Statistics Canada as having high homicide rates*
> 
> Manitoba is the deadliest province in Canada, according to a Statistics Canada report released Thursday.
> 
> ...


I live in the 3rd highest murder-rated city in Canada. Hearing gun-shots just makes me shrug my shoulders and I live in a *damn-good* area of the city, not in one the areas where the troubles brew daily. The police have their hands tied so tight that they cannot do anything without having their peepee slapped by the lawyers and courts. The funny thing is, when a report of a murder is in the papers, most people around here say "They must have deserved it" but will scream if it was an accidental murder (like preacher Keni Su'a, 43 years old, murdered as a bystander during a Jan 1 2009 tripple-murder in a restaraunt) :dunno:


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

In Austin the Murder stat is 1 in 100,000. With regular population of 600,000 and a daytime pop of 1.5 million we are considered one of the safer cities in America. No one screams they must have deserved it here. Everyone blames the offender.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

allen_idaho said:


> Maybe 2016 like Sir Isaac Newton predicted..


Newton, using the Biblical books of Daniel and Revelation, originally predicted 1899, then changed the "start date" of his calculations and came up with 2060.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

"From Youngstown Ohio, came Boom Boom Mancini, a lightweight contender, like father like son"...big Zevon fan here as well, Turtle.

We just have wacko murderers here in Pittsburgh. I'm sure everyone heard about the 3 cops killed in April and then there was another one here recently killed in his car while waiting for backup.


----------



## Oroborus (Dec 25, 2009)

Meh, the Mayans probably just ran out of space on the stone. Remember, old civilizations used to do human sacrifices during and eclipse, because they thought the sun was burning out. Manufactuerd fear on the masses has worked for eons, heck the public got duped thinking the stock market would collapse if the bankers didn't get bailed out with our tax money. 

There appearently is sun activity that might cause some changes to the solar system and changing our weather, but TPTB are spinning it into co2 from us that is the cause for global warming and we have to punish ourselves for this "man made calamity".

If we have a catastrophic event, we probably won't know about it until it's too late. If it is know about in the higher ranks of the the controllers, they won't tell us, because they don't want a major panic, they just want little panics they can control and profit off of.


----------



## greaseman (Jun 13, 2009)

I believe,as a nation, we will have economic chaos, and civil unrest caused by man made forces, way before we ever get to 2012.

Worst case scenerio---economic chaos in 2011, followed by fire from the sky in 2012. No that's a bad hair day in my book. Talk about a beat down---whew.....


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

Who knows what will really happen, but it doe's look like our gov. is worried about something maybe us. Well ya can check out old Jesse Ventura anyway. This does look weird, i think our gov. is worried about something big in the future. CONSPIRACY THEORY WITH JESSE VENTURA on truTV


----------

